# DxoMarks review of Canon EOS R5 and R6



## Chaitanya (Dec 15, 2020)

DXOMark published their review of R5 & R6 both scoring pretty well.









Canon EOS R5 Sensor review: A high water mark - DXOMARK


Announced at the same time as the Canon EOS R6, the pro-oriented Canon EOS R5 is the current top-of-range model in Canon’s mirrorless EOS R system.




www.dxomark.com













Canon EOS R6 Sensor review: Enthusiast mirrorless - DXOMARK


Announced alongside the pro-oriented Canon EOS R5 in the summer, the Canon EOS R6 is a more affordable, mid-range model aimed at enthusiasts looking to get into the Canon EOS R mirrorless system.




www.dxomark.com


----------



## Joules (Dec 15, 2020)

So with 99 rather than 95, the Z7 has a 4% larger score than the R5 for being 4 % better in 'Color Depth', identical in DR and 12 % worse in 'low light ISO'? Oh DXO


----------



## tron (Dec 15, 2020)

Joules said:


> So with 99 rather than 95, the Z7 has a 4% larger score than the R5 for being 4 % better in 'Color Depth', identical in DR and 12 % worse in 'low light ISO'? Oh DXO


That's OK DXO is well DXO! Many of us know (and ignore) it! Canon is always worse even if it's equal or better!

But truth be told. I use D850 only with 500mm PF for birding but I also used it for some night photos that I normally used to take with my 5DIV and 500mm 4L IS II. Well the Nikon combo surpassed it! It had the detail and analysis of 5DsR with low light quality better than 5DMkIV. A superb performance. That being said R5 has now covered the difference.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 15, 2020)

DXO = *D*on't e*X*pect *O*bjectivity 

Let's move on ...


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> DXO = *D*on't e*X*pect *O*bjectivity
> 
> Let's move on ...


Their overall scores are meaningless because the weighting of individual measurements is subjective, as are overall scores on all other sites. But, the individual components of those scores are often of interest, and you can draw your own uses from them. At high iso, the land in which I live, the R5 is a winner, even in their judgement as they admit the overall score was lowered by the low iso results. They do very much praise the R5.


----------

